# Applying for residency in Portugal as a UK citizen from outside Portugal during Covid before Dec 31st.



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks,

I'm asking this question because I did not get an answer from the British Embassy in Lisbon after contacting them through their contact us link on their Facebook page. I didn't post directly on the page, but may I should have, as then it would have been public.

So my question is; 
Are there any special dispensations allowed or being worked on by either the Portuguese government or the European Union for UK citizens such as myself who will be unable to apply for residency in the usual manner due to the Covid19 travel restrictions making it impossible to apply in person in Portugal? 

If anyone has any ideas or suggestions I would appreciate it. So far I've not been able to get any answers to my emails to SEF. And as I mentioned above, nor the UK embassy in Lisbon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

It was suggested by the Embassy in a recent Q&A that it will be possible to apply even after 31 Dec under the WA terms if you can prove that there were compelling reasons preventing you from registering before. However, is it genuinely impossible because of travel restrictions, or merely inconvenient?


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

vianina said:


> It was suggested by the Embassy in a recent Q&A that it will be possible to apply even after 31 Dec under the WA terms if you can prove that there were compelling reasons preventing you from registering before. However, is it genuinely impossible because of travel restrictions, or merely inconvenient?


Hi Vianina,

Thank you for the reply, I appreciate it. Do you know where I can find that info? As I mentioned I've contacted the Embassy by email, twice, through their Brits in Portugal facebook page on this subject. So far no reply. There is also no information, particularly mentioning what you have said, on the UK gov website. 

I did read this post by someone on the Brits in Portugal facebook page;

_Elly Maggy_
_Hi there, I have a question about the withdrawal agreement. I am planning my move to Lisbon and all submissions for the residency certificate have now moved online at the town hall but certificates are to be picked up in person. I am hoping to move around 26th / 27th December. If I submit my application then but certificate has not arrived by the 31st, will I still be covered by the withdrawal agreement? I am trying to make travel plans and it would be easier to travel after Christmas but I am worried whether I will have time for the residency process! Thanks for your help._

I replied to them asking if they had anymore info. I did email Carla Wong at Tavira Municipal Camara and ask them about what Elly had posted regarding applying online whether I can do this. Hopefully Carla will get back to me.

As to your question on whether my situation is impossible or inconvenient;
I live in the USA at the moment and Portugal does not permit anyone from the USA into Portugal. Plus, I am in the health risk categories when it comes to Covid, so travel for me from the US west coast would be extremely risky, and so that is why I am looking for any advice or help on this matter, and I'm sure there are others like myself with similar circumstances. 

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello Mac62, on the Brits in Portugal Facebook page there is a link to recent interview with the Ambassador on the Good Morning Portugal programme. There, the Ambassador states that those resident in Portugal before 31 Dec (and able to prove it, presumably) can at a pinch apply afterwards. However, I don't believe there is any waiver for those who are not yet resident, so really the only way is to travel, by whatever means, and establish residency. It may be possible to fly into another EU country, quarantine as required, and fly or drive to Portugal. I doubt the health risk will lead to a waiver, unfortunately.


----------



## Justin123 (Nov 30, 2020)

UK Lisbon embassy is a joke, don't expect any help from there as many have tried, myself included.

However you need to get this sorted before 31st December. The good news is it's easy and the travel restrictions shouldn't be an issue. Just go to your local camara municipal with your passport and proof of residency, a rental agreement or property purchase contract, and they'll issue you an EU residence certificate valid for 5 years. Even after Brexit it's valid. But try to get this after 31st December and it's a whole new set of rules... You have to go down the same route as non EU nationals.

P.s ideally get a NIF number too and Utente number to keep your healthcare the same


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Rules are crystal clear in WA.
You must be physically present to register for residency cert, until 31 Dec.

One can theoretically register after 31 Dec, if one can prove presence before 31 Dec to SEF. Good luck with that one, as you would need to convince SEF in person, camara is out of picture.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Justin123 said:


> UK Lisbon embassy is a joke, don't expect any help from there as many have tried, myself included.
> 
> However you need to get this sorted before 31st December. The good news is it's easy and the travel restrictions shouldn't be an issue. Just go to your local camara municipal with your passport and proof of residency, a rental agreement or property purchase contract, and they'll issue you an EU residence certificate valid for 5 years. Even after Brexit it's valid. But try to get this after 31st December and it's a whole new set of rules... You have to go down the same route as non EU nationals.
> 
> P.s ideally get a NIF number too and Utente number to keep your healthcare the same


Thanks for the advice Justin123, I appreciate it. You are absolutely correct about the Embassy, not a single word from them to my two emails. There does not seem to be any flexibility from any government sources of either the UK, Portugal or the EU regarding the obstacle to not being able to travelling during the pandemic and trying to get residency while outside Portugal before Dec 31st, which seems counter intuitive to public health policy and common sense. I'm not willing to risk my health on a long haul flight at this moment in time.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Mac62 said:


> ... There does not seem to be any flexibility from any government sources of either the UK, Portugal or the EU regarding [...] trying to get residency while outside Portugal before Dec 31st ...


I sympathise with your predicament but, being realistic, the UK Government was elected to get Brexit done and the other two didn't want it. The date of 31 December 2020 was agreed long before the pandemic, for which none of the three can really be blamed.

However, perhaps most significantly, EU rules dictate that there are no barriers to the free movement of EU citizens and no formalities required before becoming resident in another EU state. Therefore there isn't really anything they can do to help as there's nothing stopping you. When it comes to the registration of residency (required after 3 months) there are some minor alterations in the processes due to reduced opening of public services etc.


----------



## GabrielaBrazil (Jan 11, 2021)

Please could someone help me ?!
How my boyfriend can register himself as a residence in Portugal atm?!
I need some advices regarding the entry of an English in Portugal at the moment.
My boyfriend is English and at the moment we are in England, but we are moving to Portugal, we have a rented apartment in his name. We are going to leave the UK to travel to Portugal on the 22nd of January, by car. We would like to know everything we would need to avoid border problems.
My biggest concern is how he will prove that he lives in Portugal, where he can register that he lives in Portugal while he is still in the UK ?! Because from what I read in the travel advices to enter Portugal now you need to prove yourself a resident. He only has the house contract, would that be enough ?!
Another question is also how are the borders of France and Spain !? Because we would pass through these countries to arrive in Portugal. What would we have to show and have with us ?!
Thanks


----------

